# metal halide for 510 lt



## nkarvounis (Aug 28, 2005)

http://www.giesemann.de/en/suesswasserbeleuchtung/230.phpYesterday I ordered from internet my new lightening system, for my 510 lt aquarium. The dimensions are W: 150cm*D: 50cm*H: 68cm

And this is the lightening system

http://www.giesemann.de/en/suesswas...uchtung/230.php

GIESEMANN ECO 230 2*150 Watt HQI 10.000 Kelvin

I don't think I will have any problems with these Kelvin? Do you think that I have to put a PC with MH or just MH will be fine?

The aquarium will be full planted and at the front I will put Glossostigma,tenellus,eleocharis and blyxa.


----------



## nkarvounis (Aug 28, 2005)

any answers ?


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Nicklaus,

Now I am only a beginner so what I know is more from the reading I have done so far than from a lot of experience. I have MH on order for my new tank so I've done a bit of research on them. 

I converted your tank measurements to what I am familiar with and I think it is:

59 x 27 x 20 (H) inches, about 135 US gallons.

From what I have read the MH has an effective spread of about 24 in x 24 in (I think at around 8-12 inches above the water) Given that your tank is 60 inches wide you may have some lower light areas. It is also quite wide at 27 inches so again if you are growing glosso at the front the back may not get enough light. Now this may be fine if you have some lower-light species you want to put in there. 

As to the Kelvin, 10000K is fine for growing plants. It will have a whiter look to it if you are used to the 6700K bulbs.

As far as total light goes, other more experienced people may have better advice to give here. 

Hope this is of some help!

Cheers, maggie


----------



## nkarvounis (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank you Maggie, anyone else has any suggestions....


----------

